# Crispy rice,how to make it?



## brigitte (Mar 25, 2008)

Hello everybody,how are you?My name is brigitte from france,but i live in south america.Well i wanted very badly to learn how to make the cripsy rice cereal(like the one from kellogs..) but to do it myself.I want to do them to make the crispy rice marshmellow treats,but i dont have the cereal available and besides would love to learn to do it myself.I was checking in many websites but i cannot find anything about the crispy rice itself..All I could find was thaty is fine rice grain that is cooked..dried..and baked..but ..what about how to go about doing this three steps and finishing with something similar to the crispy rice from kellogs .If nobody knows this..does anybody know abother way to make the rice to be used for this sort of marshmellow rice treat??I would greatly appreciate any comments or recepies!Merci en advance!


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

It can't be done at home, as far as I know. It requires special equipment. The first lot was made by shooting it out of a cannon, a Spanish-American war cannon, if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## norma (Jun 4, 2006)

Bonsoir Brigitte,

I don't know where you are in South America, but in Brazil they have that specific cereal that you are looking for. 
It's called "flocos de arroz" from Kellogs. They have also "Choco Krisps" which is the same thing but, covered in chocolate. 
Go to www.sucrilhos.com


----------



## norma (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry Brigitte, the website is Kellogg's and the one that is covered in chocolate is called Choco Krisps. Very taste with milk!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2008)

Maybe you are looking at the wrong aisle...they are usually located where the breakfast cereals are...


----------

